
WeWork has been sending noncompete letters to workers it laid off - paulsutter
https://www.businessinsider.com/weworks-alarming-non-compete-letters-to-redundant-workers-2019-11
======
harambae
Wasn't clear from the headline, but this applies to their UK workers. Maybe
some US workers also, but not those in California where noncompetes aren't
upheld.

